# ISO advice on outdoor fish fryer



## brewstraveler (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm looking at a Campchef outdoor cooker.  Is 30,000 BTU's enough for fying fish?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Brewstravler

The answer is yes! 30,000 BTU burners will fry fish. The camnpchef (2 ro 3 burners) will afford you alot of versatility, and ease of portability. However if you are looking for just a dedicated fish cooker, to fry several large batches of fish etc, I would look at those type cookers(single burner) that run 150,000 BTUs.

Enjoy!


----------



## brewstraveler (Jun 28, 2007)

Bought the 2 burner campchef yesterday.  when both burners are lit the regulator makes a vibrating noise.  Any ideas?  Also, at high setting some of the ports extinguish.  Does that mean there isn't enough gas?  If I adjust the vent they come back on but the output seems lower.  I've got a turkey fryer and it was hard to control when frying fish.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 28, 2007)

Adjust your air intake until a blue flame sits on top of the burner. The BTU's will be there. Vibrating regulator? I've never experienced that. After you set the air intake on both burners if it continues ya may want to return/replace it etc...

Becareful and Have fun!!


----------

